
The Strange Brands in Your Instagram Feed - cspags
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/01/the-strange-brands-in-your-instagram-feed/550136/?single_page=true
======
cspags
As a backend dev that knows almost nothing about this, I thought the article
was a pretty good intro into the world of content marketing, dropshipping, and
Facebook/Instagram advertising.

